# DX code for cam walker



## solocoder (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone else bill for cam walkers dispensed at post op visits? I usually link it to the same dx code that I use for the post-op visit, V58.78.  But I recently had one deny because the dx code did not support dispensal of the boot.  Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## monica03 (Jul 17, 2013)

You probably need to code it with whatever the initial dx code is to get it to pay.


----------

